# How many Gracies are there?



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Roger Gracie Makes MMA Debut on Bodog PPV

Jesus christ, I've never even heard of this Gracie.

"
ADCC 2005 world champion Roger Gracie makes his mixed martial arts debut December 2 versus veteran heavyweight Ron Waterman (Pictures) on pay-per-view at The Agrodome in Vancouver, British Columbia."


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

Who knows man, lol. Here's what I found on Wikipedia.



The Gracie family refers to the lineage of Brazilian businessman and politician Gastão Gracie. They are known as the founders of Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu and for their success in mixed martial arts, vale tudo, and submission wrestling competitions. As a family, they uphold the Gracie challenge.

Gastão Gracie founded the family as it is now known in the early 1900s while living in Brazil. He befriended Mitsuyo Maeda, a Japanese prize fighter while assisting Japanese immigrants in their move to the country. In exchange for his friendship and hospitality, Maeda offered to teach Gracie's son Carlos the Japanese martial art jiu-jitsu.

Carlos Gracie, the first Brazilian to learn jiu-jitsu, in turn taught his brother Helio Gracie. This marked the founding of what is now called "Gracie Jiu-jitsu." He founded a martial arts academy to pass on this knowledge, and taught the fighting style to the males in his family.

The most recent family champions have been Rolls Gracie and Rickson Gracie. The most successful current active Gracie is Roger Gracie, who holds the Confederação Brasileira de Jiu-Jitsu World Super Heavyweight and Pan-American Open Weight titles.


Gracie family - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## UFC (Oct 13, 2006)

def. a lot man...I'll try to count next time they do their gay little train entrance....anyway, anyone know which Gracie is fighting the bald guy in the pics below, looks like royce but I can't be sure








http://www.hemmy.net/images/cool/karatechimp.jpg


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

too many


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

437. 

On the DOT.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

"How many Gracies are there?"


too many to count dude. the real qeaution is how many gracies names are pronounced improperly ?

royce,hoyce,royler,hoyler,renzo,enzo


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*right*



JawShattera said:


> "How many Gracies are there?"
> 
> 
> too many to count dude. the real qeaution is how many gracies names are pronounced improperly ?
> ...




:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## FloorNBore (Oct 26, 2006)

4,568.5. Seriously, I'm not kidding.


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

Roger Gracie is one of the best grapplers in the world. It will be interesting to see how his stand up is though.

Here's the Gracie Family Tree. It's only the 1st 2 generations. The site says the 3rd generation part of the tree is coming soon. That will have guys like Rhalan, Roger, Ryan, etc.

The Gracie Family Tree


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

Gracie's appear to reproduce at the rate of Chinese rabbits. Everytime you turn around, out pops another one. I think the current count is 1,000,002. Unless more were birthed during the time of this typing.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for using the same joke as I did and switching it up a little, FloorNBore. 

Mine was funnier anyway.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

TheJame said:


> 437.
> 
> On the DOT.



this literally made me laugh my ass off


----------

